# Happy birthday Nicko



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Enjoy your day!! :chef:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks Cape I really appreciate it. Can't believe I am 36!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's wishing our fearless leader    a very happy birthday! :bounce:

And what do you mean you can't believe you're 36? What is that in chef years?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You're such a baby!
 I can't believe you're that young (or is that I am that old  )
Anyhoo I hope you have a wonderfl birthday and all my best wishes to you!
Thanks for everything you do and have done! :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday,
Youngster, I just received myAARP card
Jeff


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday to a real mensch!!! Proud to know you, Nicko. Enjoy your birthday! 36.... things should be just getting good about now.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I can't believe you're 36! Seems like just yesterday you were 35!!  

Have a lovely day!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well now I don't feel so bad hanging around the net with all you old foggies. 

Just kidding, thanks everyone it has been a good day.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Nicko.... Happy. happy birthday!! Now you have an excuse to go to Spiaggia for dinner!
Have another rewarding year!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As someone slightly younger, I can say, "God, you're old!!!"  
Here's wishing a belated Happy Birthday, Nicko. I hope it was an enjoyable day. Best wishes, as always!!!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Happy Birthday Nicko!


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

i COULDNT PASS UP THE OPPORTUNITY TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKO!
36 AINT NUTHIN'


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow! ANother birthday thread! Happy Birthday!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Honey, look at the dates on two of the 3 :look: :roll:


----------

